# Tissot Navigator Seastar T. 12 Automatic Herrenuhr 1968



## luccadee

hi there b-) and regards from germany ...

while surfing around in the www I found this forum - I wonder if some of 
you could give me advices where I could sell above mentioned 24h-watch
( and maybe at around what price ) ... I could see 2 of those being sold
at arond 650 and 720 euro in similar conditions - are those prices I could 
ask for ?

it works, but is no NOS as dad always said he did not need watches in a 
box ... everything is original, glass has scratches and I think it should be 
changed ...

regards and thanks in advance,
peter


----------



## Dennis Smith

Your asking price seems a bit high for the watch in its current condition, but that may be because the US dollar is so low compared to Euros right now (so it may just be my point of view).
Still, you can ask whatever price you think the watch deserves, and if you think you're high you can add "or best offer" behind the price.
Take lots of photos of the watch to include in the sales post. If the crystal is acrylic spend an hour polishing it yourself before taking the pictures. If the crystal is mineral, take the pictures and list the price of a replacement crystal in the ad.
A pictures of the movement is a nice touch for a vbintage watch.
Include in the ad when the watch was last overhauled/serviced...also important for selling a vintage watch.
You're welcome to post the watch in the sales forum on this site.


----------



## luccadee

.

hi dennis 
thank you very much for the reply and the advices ...

might be a little missunderstanding : I was not asking this price, I just saw
2 watches being auctioned at those prices weeks and months ago ...

I just did not know if those prices were kind of "ok" ...

unfortunally I do not know what material the crystal is and the price of a 
replacement crystal.

to take pictures of the movement - this means I would have to open the 
bottom ? hmmm ....

concerning last overhaul or service I cannot give any statement as I just 
received it "as is" ... 

your suggestion to post the watch in the sales forum on this site is pro-
bably the best thing I could do without any "maintenance" ?

as in fact I myself collect other things I just want "to give it into good
hands" ( as we say here ) at a reasonable price ...

thanks again and kind regards,
peter

.


----------



## Dennis Smith

You may post the watch for sale "as is". The best way to do this is to accurately explain the history of the watch and its current condition to the best of your ability. Does it run? How accurately (seconds variation per day)? 
The new owner will need to have the watch serviced regardless. A watch this old needs oil and gaskets or O-rings at a minimum.
Detailed pictures will do a lot of the talking for you .


----------



## vintage4all

This one is mine.
Enjoy looking, hope yall like it. I came across this forum while i was searching for another one like this. Not easy to find tho.
Rest of the pics and info, if your interested, www.sometimeago.com.
Ow yeah, this one is not for sale (yet).


----------



## Plissken

Great watch! Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------

